# ghrp-ghrh after weights or before/after cardio



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

As above. Just I do weights in the am and cardio in the pm.

Cheers

Rossi.s


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is best to use peptides 3-5 times a day so you can do it before weights then before cardio then before bed....


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate. I was doing morning, after weights before cardio and the bed, but now i'm splitting weights and cardio, so would you suggest missing the morning shot or adding an extra shot to make it 4* a day.

cheers mate

rossi.s


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been having my g6 pwo, is pre wo better pscarb?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Would like to know the answer to this also!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I dident find it made much difference apart from a bit more pumped pre w/o ..Time it right and you will be able to do both


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i had my g6 pre wo yesterday for my cardio sesh, defo more pumps in my legs at the end, didnt improve my session tho i dont think, will try pre wo for my next weight sesh see if it help, but wont more pump mean more nutes getting in there, then the slin shot pwo also pushing more in


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> iv been having my g6 pwo, is pre wo better pscarb?


all depends on the goal, as GHRP will release fatty acids into the blood stream if your goal was fat burning you can manipulate this by using your peptides before am cardio and training......if your not dieting you may not see much difference but it certainly does work when dieting.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

how much weight can one lose on this in comparison to clen. ive been using at 100mg/day for a couple of weeks not noticed anything considerable?

i have g6, g2, cjc w/o dac.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Think Im going to try it pre workout today before back. Would just make it easier in the future for when I will be taking slin too.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

andy gibbs said:


> how much weight can one lose on this in comparison to clen. ive been using at 100mg/day for a couple of weeks not noticed anything considerable?
> 
> i have g6, g2, cjc w/o dac.


May I ask what were you expecting?

What is your current cutting diet and training program like?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andy gibbs said:


> how much weight can one lose on this in comparison to clen. ive been using at 100mg/day for a couple of weeks not noticed anything considerable?
> 
> i have g6, g2, cjc w/o dac.


you cannot compare as they are totally different drugs.......you can expect out what you put in.....peptides release natural GH everytime you inject them, your pulse is more effective if you use both a GHRP/GHRH and you use saturation dose (1mcg/kg) and that the peptides are decent (this means they are not cheap crap(no matter what our source says)) i expect my peptides to help me achieve my goals not to just use it and hey presto i have reached my goal....if fatloss is what your after do you weigh your food? do you do cardio?


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers for the reply pscarb, i'm looking to lean out a bit, but mainly grow, as in on the scales my weight goes up, but in the mirrow look leaner/bigger. I tried useing them before a weight session a while back but struggled to lift so then stuck to post weights. Currently doing weights 5-6 times a week and 30-60 cardio everday along with 600mg test


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rossi.s said:


> Cheers for the reply pscarb, i'm looking to lean out a bit, but mainly grow, as in on the scales my weight goes up, but in the mirrow look leaner/bigger. I tried useing them before a weight session a while back but struggled to lift so then stuck to post weights. *Currently doing weights 5-6 times a week and 30-60 cardio everday* along with 600mg test


Sorry i thought you said you wanted to grow??


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

I do want to grow, but lean. I'm carrying enough far as it is. The weight sessions are usually mon,tue,wed,fri,sat. But sometimes i'll also lift on thur if i'm not too tired (but generally 5* per week)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are doing to much far to much, i am dieting so my ultimate goal is fatloss and muscle retention i train M/W/F and i do 30min cardio 5 mornings a week.......when i was off season and reached 240lbs i was training M/W/F and doing 3 x 30min cardio a week.......you grow out of the gym this is fact.....in my opinion you are doing to much to grow


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

what sort of split would you follow paul?

push/pull/legs

5x5

etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

herc said:


> what sort of split would you follow paul?
> 
> push/pull/legs
> 
> ...


for me the best training style i have ever used is the Push/Pull/Legs M/W/F system plenty of rest so plenty of energy to hit the muscle properly in the gym.......

as for sets and reps, i am a big believer in if you want muscle growth and not to bothered about strength a rep range of 8-10 is perfect with 2-3 working sets per exercise, although for someone new to the game the 5x5 system works very well.....


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> for me the best training style i have ever used is the Push/Pull/Legs M/W/F system plenty of rest so plenty of energy to hit the muscle properly in the gym.......
> 
> as for sets and reps, i am a big believer in if you want muscle growth and not to bothered about strength a rep range of 8-10 is perfect with 2-3 working sets per exercise, although for someone new to the game the 5x5 system works very well.....


cheers paul - will take that on board when i change my routine next


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

What i do is chest/tricep- back/bicep- shoupders/traps- legs then repeat. That way if i do chest/tricep on sat then those bodyparts wouldn't be done again till the following friday giving 5 days rest before its hit again. Its worked for me in the past. The cardio is new, never really done it often in the past, it was always now and then. But i want to get a little bit fitter now so want to do abit more.

cheers

Rossi.s


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rossi.s said:


> What i do is chest/tricep- back/bicep- shoupders/traps- legs then repeat. That way if i do chest/tricep on sat then those bodyparts wouldn't be done again till the following friday giving 5 days rest before its hit again. Its worked for me in the past. The cardio is new, never really done it often in the past, it was always now and then. But i want to get a little bit fitter now so want to do abit more.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rossi.s


if it works then stick to it


----------

